# Uber iPhone Stolen/Lost



## tennisX (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi, what should I do if I lost/had my iPhone stolen? I took my car to the body shop after I scraped a dumpster picking up a passenger walking the wrong way... not a good week.

What do I do if I lost the iPhone Uber gave me? i've looked everywhere. I can use my own phone - but I'm being charged $10 a week. 

How do I deal with this best?


----------



## kane (Feb 28, 2015)

Let them know right away so they can disassociate it from your account and stop charging you. However, if you paid a deposit, you won't see that back. I'm sorry.


----------



## OtotheG (Feb 12, 2015)

If you didn't pay a deposit, they might ask you to pay $200. That's what they told me if I return there phone with a broken screen.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep! That's what it'll be - $200 ($300 here in Oz) and they'll suggest to "Uber On"!


----------



## tennisX (Feb 28, 2015)

If I file a police report where do I turn that into Uber? I'm hoping that'll prevent them from charging me


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

my uber phone was stolen once too.. I wrote to uber and had to file police report. so I did, took a photo of report and emailed it in.. then they turned off the phone charges and I didn't Have to pay any phone fee at all. No charges


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> my uber phone was stolen once too.. I wrote to uber and had to file police report. so I did, took a photo of report and emailed it in.. then they turned off the phone charges and I didn't Have to pay any phone fee at all. No charges


POST # 6 /@fork2323: "Hello...Guinness?"


----------

